# Hairdressers Mirdiff



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a hairdressers in mirdif area that will do a good blow dry?


----------



## 84RBIE (Sep 7, 2012)

I went to sisters beauty lounge at mirdif city centre and hated it. I go to salon ink in jumeriah on beach rd. i live in Rashidiyah and takes me about 15mins by car. There is a range of nationalities working there such as Aussie & Irish. I was happy with the result and as an ex hairdresser I am quite fussy. Make sure you get a quote anywhere prior to starting otherwise they will just commence and you will be forced to pay!


----------



## carlexita (Sep 9, 2012)

*men hairdresser*

hi
is it true that man hairdressers are not allowed to work în women salons? why? they are the best în the field... is this a law?

thanks!:


----------



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

I actually go to salon ink too to a lovely girl called Tracy. Would be handy if there was somewhere in mirdif just to get a blow dry. I went to the salon in mirdif city centre beside lily pond...was ok.


----------



## 84RBIE (Sep 7, 2012)

Cos_mo said:


> I actually go to salon ink too to a lovely girl called Tracy. Would be handy if there was somewhere in mirdif just to get a blow dry. I went to the salon in mirdif city centre beside lily pond...was ok.


I actually had my hair done by Tracy. She's lovely!! I know what you mean about not having anything good on this side of town. We need good western trained hairstylist!


----------

